# αλεστήρας = (small) grinder



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Τι σημαίνει αλεστήρας και γιατί στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ είδα υπότιτλο όπου μετέφρασαν τα siloς ως αλεστήρες; "Υπάρχει επάρκεια ρυζιού στους *αλεστήρες *μας", έλεγε ο υπότιτλος, ενώ ακούστηκε καθαρά "in our silos".

Στο Διαδίκτυο οι ελάχιστες αναφορές που βλέπω είναι σε ναρκωτικά, π.χ._ Στην κατοχή των συλληφθέντων ανευρέθη ένας αλεστήρας ο οποίος περιείχε ξηρή φυτική ύλη, πιθανόν κάνναβη, βάρους ενός γραμμαρίου περίπου. ..._


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Ο καλός ο μύλος (της ΝΕΤ) όλα τα αλέθει.
Φαντάζομαι ότι ήθελαν να πουν αλεστήρι(ο). Που εξακολουθεί να μην είναι silo.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Οπότε, η ΝΕΤ ως συνήθως διέπραξε blunder.

Αλλά η απορία μου εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. Τι είναι ο αλεστήρας; Γιατί τον έχουν καπαρώσει μόνο οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Πάρε να μορφωθείς:

What is an herb grinder (Πρόσεξε πώς προφέρει το herb)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, μορφώθηκα.
Εν ολίγοις, πήραν μια πασίγνωστη λέξη όπως το σιλό και την μετέτρεψαν σε εργαλείο για καταναλωτές μαριχουάνας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

Προτείνω (μετά από *7*:) χρόνια) να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο σε (small) grinder = αλεστήρας, όμως. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Το έκανα, λίγο ανάποδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

Μια χαρούλα.


----------

